# Ghost shrimp eat small RCS



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

Will a ghost shrimp eat small RCS as I saw one eating one today. Not sure if it was dead first or not please help.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

It was probably dead. I've kept both together and had offspring, but never had one eat another. Although, there are many different varieties of ghost shrimp, and they are oportunistic.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for quick reply thats what I figured it was dead already. this was kind got from LFS.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i heard ghost shrimp were more aggressive in higher temps. so maybe you should lower the temp if you're keeping both together?


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

opportunistic.

if he was bigger and hungry... and the RCS was slow to move away... yum yum. i watched a ghost shrimp take down another ghost shrimp IN THE BAG on the way back from the LFS (10-minute drive!). i started poking the bag to make him release the (still living) ghost shrimp, to no avail. it's not the first time i've seen this behavior either.

but if you keep them well-fed, it shouldn't be so bad to keep them together. just be mindful... any animal that can easily overpower and eat another will do just that. i think the decision process goes something like this: "I'm hungry. are you small enough to capture and eat without harming myself? yes? LUNCH!"


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

personally i woudlnt put any ghost shrimp with any dwarf shrimp.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

K so think I am going to remove him now the fun part of trying to catch him thanks


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

just feed then use a net to sweep him up.


----------

